# Seltsame Meldungen beim Starten von Diensten

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

seit kurzem bekomme ich beim (Re-)Starten der Daemonen seltsame Meldungen.

Hier mal am Beispiel von Apache:

```
server ~ # /etc/init.d/apache2 restart

 * Use of the opts variable is deprecated and will be

 * removed in the future.

 * Please use extra_commands or extra_started_commands.

 * Starting apache2 ...                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

server ~ #
```

Die Meldungen kommen aber auch von anderen Diensten.

Das System wurde erst letzte Woche komplett neu installiert.

Mit "eselect news read" finde ich leider auch nichts darüber, auch google findet dazu nichts sinnvolles.

Weiß Jemand, was da umgestellt werden soll, damit die Meldungen verschwinden?

----------

## Puschi

Hallo 3PO

schnelle Lösung!

/etc/init.d/dbus

opts="reload" nach #opts="reload" ändern, dann ist die Meldung weg.

War bei mir auch nach einem openrc-Update so.

Soll heißen das dies Variable in Zukunf entfällt und man die beiden anderen nutzen soll, wenn man das braucht.

Puschi

----------

## Christian99

naja, ich würde das jetzt nicht als lösung betrachten. Denn es hat schon seinen sinn, das die optionen da sind. von daher würd ich das ignorieren, und davon ausgehen, dass die skriptautoren, das in nächster zeit anpassen werden.

----------

## boospy

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> naja, ich würde das jetzt nicht als lösung betrachten. Denn es hat schon seinen sinn, das die optionen da sind. von daher würd ich das ignorieren, und davon ausgehen, dass die skriptautoren, das in nächster zeit anpassen werden.

 

Na das hoffe ich wohl....

lg

boospy

----------

